# New snake rack build



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Having recently discovered that buying and shipping a decent rack has now become something of a nightmare. 

Near impossible to achieve logistically and wildly expensive , the only option , build my own and it's something I knew I could achieve with a little time and effort


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Very neat... care to give details, costs etc.... are you looking at manufacturing them... I bet there will be a market for them


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Looks awsome 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

al stotton said:


> Having recently discovered that buying and shipping a decent rack has now become something of a nightmare.
> 
> Near impossible to achieve logistically and wildly expensive , the only option , build my own and it's something I knew I could achieve with a little time and effort


I know how you feel. I've found the same lately, the costs & quality of racks you can buy is horrendous. 

I've gone down this road myself & will be producing my racks to sell. My racks will be a full aluminium modular bolt together system. Only plastic on mine will be the tubs. Had these machined & picked them up from anodisers yesterday. Watch this space....


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Nahhh... has to be purple anodising


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Malc said:


> Nahhh... has to be purple anodising


I must admit Malc.... I was torn between purple & orange, but decided orange as I've had purple in the past so fancied a change. Plus orange will go well with the grey tubs 👍


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Malc said:


> Very neat... care to give details, costs etc.... are you looking at manufacturing them... I bet there will be a market for them


Thanks Malc.
First port of call is to build myself another 16 tub and then perhaps an 8 tub.
I have a couple of pals asking so I'll need to work out a cost a some point I rkn mate , main point is it works out less than importing something similar


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

richardhind said:


> Looks awsome
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Cheers Rich,

Although the V70 tubs are great , its near impossible to get a regular supply.

These RUBS are easier to source/replace and the extra depth suits me better.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

retic666 said:


> I must admit Malc.... I was torn between purple & orange, but decided orange as I've had purple in the past so fancied a change. Plus orange will go well with the grey tubs 👍


Best of Luck with your project mate


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

al stotton said:


> Best of Luck with your project mate


Cheers mate


----------



## Blenn (Jul 25, 2013)

al stotton said:


> Having recently discovered that buying and shipping a decent rack has now become something of a nightmare.
> 
> Near impossible to achieve logistically and wildly expensive , the only option , build my own and it's something I knew I could achieve with a little time and effort
> 
> ...


----------

